# RAF Manby, Officers Mess - May 2016



## jsp77 (May 29, 2016)

Upon arriving i never realised just how big this block was and once inside parts were very dark and poor floors in some areas made this an interesting explore. I spent around 3 hours wandering round and taking it all in. i thoroughly enjoyed looking round this one. 

*history*

The Officers' Mess and Single Officers' Quarters was built in 1937 and is by A. Bulloch, the architectural advisor to the Air Ministry's Directorate of Works and Buildings. It has a complex extended H-Plan set out on formal Beaux-Arts lines. The main range includes the principal dining room, reception room, lounge and other public rooms as well as the kitchen. The bedroom blocks form the outer arms of the H. It is an impressive example of a neo-Georgian officers' mess and quarters, typical of those built on airfields in the 1930s.

RAF Manby was opened in 1938 as home to the Empire Air Armament School. Many bomb disposal techniques were invented at Manby, often a trial by fire.

By June 1940, RAF Manby housed the Joint Services Bomb Disposal School. Royal Engineers and Royal Navy demolition parties being trained alongside their RAF counterparts. In August 1940, the bomb disposal workload, generated by ever-increasing enemy activity, led to the establishment of 25 mobile BD squads, increased in manpower strength from three to 25 personnel each.

RAF Strubby came under RAF Manby RAF Flying College from VJ Day until closure in 1972. The nucleus of the staff of the Empire Central Flying School was transferred to RAF Manby to open the Flying College in 1946. Manby later became the home of the College of Air Warfare, part of which was the School of Refresher Flying.

As a member of the crash crew in 1951/52 at RAF Strubby, Les Featherstone attended a Vampire crash into a farm yard. The pilot was Wing Commander Steventon. He bailed out, but his parachute did not open, and he crashed through the farmhouse roof. The farm was local between Strubby and Mablethorpe.

In Oct 1954 a Canberra bomber belonging to the RAF Flying College, Manby, makes the first jet flight over the North Pole.

In 1963 the Navigation Wing of the Central Navigation and Control School moved to RAF Manby from RAF Shawbury, leaving Shawbury the task of all aspects of ATC training as the Central Air Traffic Control School.

The base closed in 1974. Today the site is used for Agriculture, the hangers are used as a grain store, with other buildings being used for industry. It is also home to Manby and District Model Aero Club.​
*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr


12 by JSP 77, on Flickr


13 by JSP 77, on Flickr


14 by JSP 77, on Flickr


15 by JSP 77, on Flickr


16 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## Rubex (May 29, 2016)

This is very cool jsp77. Nicely captured


----------



## druid (May 29, 2016)

That's deteriorating quickly now. Not so long ago the paint was intact and the walls were clean.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 30, 2016)

Nicely done. A pity its becoming more and more derelict.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 30, 2016)

Nice one jsp.you got some nice shots.visited here myself a few months back.bit of a strange place to wander around on your own.its like a cross between upwood and raynham.not as good condition as raynham but far better than upwood.your right about the floors that corridor in the new extension is really bad and some of the upstairs are a bit ropey.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2016)

Great images and write up.


----------



## UrbanX (May 31, 2016)

Nice one! Thanks for sharing


----------



## scottyg100 (Jun 1, 2016)

I've always had an obsession with officers mess's. a long time since i was in the forces, but compared to the junior ranks accommodation the officers always felt like 10,000 years apart. The smell of chesterfield leather sofas, decent luxurious carpets, and cutlery you only see on the antiques road show. Used to annoy me when I would be sat there eating cheap cack with blue plastic knives and forks......
Beautifully captured


----------



## Bones out (Jun 1, 2016)

Is it just me who cringes when I see the words 'officers mess' in the same sentence? ......... It is, isn't it.


----------



## andynrea (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi there. I'm new to exploring and I was wondering about visiting the Manby officers mess. Do I need any permission to enter it and if so who do I speak to? Or can I just wander around it unhindered?


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 17, 2016)

very nice work 
Need to visit here one day


----------



## fernox (Jun 29, 2016)

Fantastic photos, im new here so don't want to get kicked asking wrong questions, is permission needed to enter here ?


----------



## fernox (Jul 1, 2016)

Went yesterday with a couple of friends, not sure if i can share link here but will try https://youtu.be/Np7uiy63D9Y , be careful if you go a few floors are starting to show signs they may collapse 
.


----------



## remer (Sep 12, 2016)

Our last day in the RAF involved a meal at an officers mess (RAF Little Rissington, Glos.) so very evocative snaps. Thanks.


----------

